# Sanet Batates



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

I promised yesterday that I will post the recipe of Sanet Batates (potatoes in the oven). It is a very popular dinner in Egypt usually served with rice.






Ingredients:


·1 pound boneless veal cut into chunks, half boiled
6 potatoes, washed, peeled, sliced into 1 inch circles
1 onion, sliced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tomato, sliced
1 green pepper sliced
3 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon minced hail
1 teaspoon cumin
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup hot water
Preparation:


add all the veggies in an oven pan with the meat
add in the tomato paste, oil, hail, cumin, salt and pepper
pour in the hot water
place the pan on the stove on high until boiling
then place the pan in the oven at 300 oC for 45 min. or until the potatoes are red and tender
enjoy


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Zereh (Mar 23, 2011)

It looks great!! I've never cooked with veal ... could I substitute something else from a more mature cow for that portion of the dish? 

And what is "minced hail"? I'm not having much luck with Google on that one but I am learning some great stuff about the precipitation kind that falls from the sky!


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

Zereh said:


> It looks great!! I've never cooked with veal ... could I substitute something else from a more mature cow for that portion of the dish?
> 
> And what is "minced hail"? I'm not having much luck with Google on that one but I am learning some great stuff about the precipitation kind that falls from the sky!


You can use any type of beef that you like. I sometimes make this with chicken pieces instead of beef.
About the hail, it is a very well known spice in the middle east. Maybe you know it by another name, cardamon. So I am showing you it's picture


----------



## Zereh (Mar 23, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> You can use any type of beef that you like. I sometimes make this with chicken pieces instead of beef.
> 
> About the hail, it is a very well known spice in the middle east. Maybe you know it by another name, cardamon.



Thanks for the substitution suggestions.  And I do know cardamon; I've both ground and dried whole pods. How much should I use of one or the other of those in place of the fresh?


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Thanks for the substitution suggestions.  And I do know cardamon; I've both ground and dried whole pods. How much should I use of one or the other of those in place of the fresh?


 *About 1 teaspoon. I also forgot to tell you about the beef, use any type of beef but cut the beef into thin slices or small cubes so that it takes the same time as the potatoes to get tender.*


----------



## betterthanabox (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Mom I think the part cooking of the meat was where I went wrong.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 23, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> I promised yesterday that I will post the recipe of Sanet Batates (potatoes in the oven). It is a very popular dinner in Egypt usually served with rice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty HOT!!! - 300 oC is 572 oF

Was that .1 pound or 1 pound of meat?


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, its 1 pound of meat


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 23, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> I'm sorry, its 1 pound of meat


Thank you


----------



## jennyema (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks really good!

But you should never heat a glass casserole pan on your oven burner!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 23, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Pretty HOT!!! - 300 oC is 572 oF
> 
> Was that .1 pound or 1 pound of meat?


Bill mate a lot of this type of food was cooked in an outside wood fired oven after the bread had been made. I made it with lamb chunks but did not precook them the finish was brown but the meat was a bit tough.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 23, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bill mate a lot of this type of food was cooked in an outside wood fired oven after the bread had been made. I made it with lamb chunks but did not precook them the finish was brown but the meat was a bit tough.


I understand about outside wood fueled ovens and have visited several towns that had a communal or town oven.  However 572 F seems an awfully high temp for pyrex bakeware.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> I understand about outside wood fueled ovens and have visited several towns that had a communal or town oven. However 572 F seems an awfully high temp for pyrex bakeware.


* I don't always use a pyrex. Sometimes I use a tefal (non-stick) pan. But the temperature from 250-300 oC is o.k. with the pyrex. I actually have an electric oven that I usually use. Its max. temp. is 300 oC and I always use the max. temp.*


----------



## jennyema (Mar 23, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> * I don't always use a pyrex. Sometimes I use a tefal (non-stick) pan. But the temperature from 250-300 oC is o.k. with the pyrex. I actually have an electric oven that I usually use. Its max. temp. is 300 oC and I always use the max. temp.*


 
Several bad things happening here.

300C = 570F

Home stoves in the US don't generally get that hot.

It's not safe to use a pyrex dish like that in the picture on a stovetop

It's also not safe to put a non-stick pan into a 570 degree oven

And I suspect a lot of the food in the pan would burn if it were cooked at 570 degrees for 45 min.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 24, 2011)

Jenny I live in the UK, I bought  my gas bompani range in Italy just because the max heat was 550f on the dial, when it is throbbing I tested it with a oven therm it reached 595f. I use max heat for a lot of things like Nan Bread non stick , Tandoori Chicken non stick and Sheperds Pie in a pyrex. I read on here about exploding pyrex and checked it out in the UK it appears to be a bit of an urban myth.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2011)

Exploding Pyrex is hardly an urban myth, sorry.  No one should put a Pyrex baking dish on the stove burners.

And similarly most nonstick surfaces are safe only up to 450 or 500.

Believe me, I'm a fan of high heat ( translate -- in the US that's 450) cooking when the technique makes sense for what you are making.  I often advocate it here.  That said, while I think the recipe at hand looks delicious, I see little reason to cook it at 600 degrees, given the ingredients.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 24, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Exploding Pyrex is hardly an urban myth, sorry. No one should put a Pyrex baking dish on the stove burners.
> 
> And similarly most nonstick surfaces are safe only up to 450 or 500.
> 
> Believe me, I'm a fan of high heat ( translate -- in the US that's 450) cooking when the technique makes sense for what you are making. I often advocate it here. That said, while I think the recipe at hand looks delicious, I see little reason to cook it at 600 degrees, given the ingredients.


We have pyrex glass stove top to oven frying pans over here, and acording to "Which" a UK independant consumer body said "oh yes it is", maybe we have different pyrex to you. If I want to cook more pizza than fit on my pizza stone I use those non stick pizza pans with holes in. The very ethos of this type of cuisine originates from the use of intense heat from a wood fired oven.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 24, 2011)

Everything can't be "Americanized" and this recipe and cooking method seems to be one of them. =)


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2011)

Pyrex is fine in the oven.  That's what it's for.  It's not safe over direct heat on a stovetop.  It can explode in your face.  That's why it has a warning stamped into the glass.

Nonstick coatings have various ratings and some (esp old stuff) begin to give off fumes at only 300 degrees.  Others  have higher ratings.  A pizza pan is no doubt rated for higher heat than a Tfal skillet,* which Tfal says is safe up to 350.*

And yes, there is an "ethos" regarding the use of 600 degree ovens but that certainly doesn't mean it's necessary, especially given the ingredients and technique for this particular recipe.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 24, 2011)

Following is from-
Buy Pyrex Rectangular Dish, 1.5L, 35 x 23cm online at JohnLewis.com - John Lewis

Tough, versatile Pyrex glassware rectangular dish.  Microwave safe, freezer safe, dishwasher safe & oven safe to 300°C. 
 10 year guarantee.


		     	    		 	         			     			     				    Brand 			                       				    Pyrex 				     			     		     	     		    	 			    
		     	    		 	         			     			     				    Cookware Material 			                       				    Glass


----------



## babetoo (Mar 24, 2011)

the dish looks really good. not to sure why it would be served over rice. aren't the potatoes enough starch in one meal? it will work at the highest setting on american oven. lets not beat a dead horse.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 25, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Following is from-
> Buy Pyrex Rectangular Dish, 1.5L, 35 x 23cm online at JohnLewis.com - John Lewis
> 
> Tough, versatile Pyrex glassware rectangular dish. Microwave safe, freezer safe, dishwasher safe & oven safe to 300°C.
> ...


Bill mate how come you know about John Lewis?


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 25, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bill mate how come you know about John Lewis?


I spend too much time on the internet.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2011)

babetoo said:


> the dish looks really good. not to sure why it would be served over rice. aren't the potatoes enough starch in one meal? it will work at the highest setting on american oven. lets not beat a dead horse.



I'm not beating a dead horse.  Just trying to explain that the recipe asceritten is very dangerous.  Pyrex can explode in your face on a burner.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2011)

jennyema said:


> I'm not beating a dead horse.  Just trying to explain that the recipe as written is very dangerous.  Pyrex can explode in your face on a burner.



Also suggesting that even though you could, as you point out, execute the recipe at 500, you might have tastier results at lower heat.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 25, 2011)

.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 27, 2011)

* I read all the comments about this recipe. Well, I'd like to point out some points. This recipe needs only a high temperature in the oven but not that extremely high temperature as you all said. But when I pointed out that it needs to be cooked at 300oC, this is a high temperature for my oven, but it is the (usual high) not that extremely high. I know that temperature is temperature, even when you convert it from oC to oF. But what I want to say is that the highest temperature in my electric oven is 300oC (made in Turkey), and I also have a stove with a gas oven who's highest temperature is 280oC (made in Italy).
  So these high temperature in the ovens is very common in our houses here. May be the temperature do not really reach this high, I never checked. But this is the temperature that you need to bake a potato or cook a lasagna. It is high but not extremely high.
  And I am also going to check on the internet about this variation in temperature between countries.*


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2011)

I bake lasagna and most stuff at 350F (175C), including baked potatoes and they come out fine.

Many of my Danish recipes call for baking at 200C (~400F).


----------

